# Themed dinner parties?



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of hosting an "around the world" themed dinner party in the coming months. What do you think of the following countries to base food on?

First Course: Appetizer (Mexico)
Second Course: Salad (Persia)
Third Course: Soup (Indian)
Fourth Course: Entrée (Italian)
Fifth Course: Desserts (Melange of Italian, French, North American, Middle East)

IF I had to cut one, it would be the soup. Also, if it helps to post the actual food I'm debating I can do that as this isn't my strongest area. I just want to do something different.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Can I get an invite? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

No Far Eastern choices??

I don't get it.

Why do you hate Asians??


----------



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

LOL! I don't. I had Japanese as an option, but I think when trying to pair wines and/or beer (with Mexcian) for tasting I got overwhelmed and changed it.


----------



## dandymandy (Mar 29, 2011)

Sound delicious to me! The Persian salad sounds very interesting.


----------



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

I plucked the recipe from an international cookbook I have. I'll try it by myself first before serving it to anyone else. 

I think I may have to stick with beer for the Mexican portion as I can't think of any wine to pair with it. I'll search for a non-typical Mexican beer.


----------

